# My First Bell & Ross



## scorchio (Aug 14, 2017)

I purchased my first B&R last week and I'm very impressed with the watch. Had to wait for a custom strap to arrive as i have quite big wrists but i can finally wear it now! BR01-96, I apologise for the terrible photo.


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

Boom! Congrats on an awesome piece! I use to have the white version and still miss it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

Enjoy the 01, it's a good fit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations on the 01. They are great watches for strap changes. I have an 03 and about 8 different straps to go with it. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

looks v cool.


----------



## videokill (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats! Still remember the feeling of getting my first BR


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

Now there is a date that you can actually read.

Mine is absolutely useless. Far too small.

Still love the watch though


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

congrats to a real BR classic!


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats. Great watch


----------



## gb-men (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Congrats,

Big data looks great !


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Cool.. loos good!


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

It looks cool, congrats


----------



## turbineboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Chrskraska (Sep 13, 2017)

Congrats. Looks really nice!


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks nice ! Good watch


----------



## lumino92 (Mar 23, 2017)

Wear it in good health! 

Out of curiosity, how large are your wrists? I really want one of these watches but I don't know that I can pull one off without looking too showy.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks very cool. I would love to add a sporty square B&R to my collection. Cool distinctive look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

I like it....like everyone says the big date is definitely nice thing to have


----------



## WG68 (Dec 14, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Great looking watch...congrats on the purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorchio (Aug 14, 2017)

lumino92 said:


> Wear it in good health!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how large are your wrists? I really want one of these watches but I don't know that I can pull one off without looking too showy.


I have 9" wrists.


----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice looking timepiece, congrats!!


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Alexander the beautiful (Mar 30, 2018)

scorchio said:


> I purchased my first B&R last week and I'm very impressed with the watch. Had to wait for a custom strap to arrive as i have quite big wrists but i can finally wear it now! BR01-96, I apologise for the terrible photo.


----------



## stevenliu0923 (Mar 2, 2018)

i have a 01 as well and i love them. i have thinner wrists but im still able to pull this off pretty easily which is probably what i like most about b&r


----------



## jl2002jk (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome watch, congrats


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Sblackwell15 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

Congrats! looks great


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

Very good looking piece. Congrats.


----------



## Zach.A (Jun 2, 2019)

That is awesome! I have a BR01-96 of my own in the mail now


----------



## northeasterik (Jun 17, 2019)

Awesome watch! 

I got an BR01-96 S Commando 46mm but its a little too big for my wrist! still feels amazing though


----------

